# Blood Glucose Levels



## donnarob (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, 

I experimented making my own bread today and thought I would be brave and try the one made with spelt flour and loads of nuts and seeds. 

My reading before the bread was 5.0 and this was before I'd eaten anything.  One hour after the bread the level was 9.6 and I've tested again, 3 hours later and it is now 7.1.  Is this, what you would consider to be a spike and I should avoid the bread in future? 

Donna


----------



## Copepod (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope your post will get more attention in Food section.

Your pre-meal reading of 5.0 (mmol.l, I'm assuming?) is within the recommended limits of 4 to 7mmol/l; your 3 hours reading of 7.1  is within the recommended limits for type 2 diabetes 2 hours after eating ie below 8.5mmol/l - see http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes_care/blood-sugar-level-ranges.html


----------



## donnarob (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Copepod, 

Thanks for the reply and I've just taken another reading. This time, 4.8 and I haven't eaten a thing since the bread and eggs at 2.10pm.  

So far today my levels have been;- 5.8, 7.1, 5.0 9.6, 8.4, 5.1 and 4.8.  The 9.6 and 8.4 were taken 1 and 2 hrs after eating the bread.  Incidentally, I also did 30 minutes of exercise on the bike after eating. 

Donna


----------

